# Moving business to different state



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anyone moved their business from one state to another? I'm looking to go from Florida to north carolina and am worried because I will have to start a new company up there. I don't want these national running backgrounds on my company and seeing that the business started a day before I submitted application. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cfp said:


> Has anyone moved their business from one state to another? I'm looking to go from Florida to north carolina and am worried because I will have to start a new company up there. I don't want these national running backgrounds on my company and seeing that the business started a day before I submitted application. Any insight would be appreciated.



NC is in such desperate need for contractors you should be able to just tell them straight up exactly what you did and why you did it.

We get asked to take on North Carolina at least once a month. I know another guy on this board who is being pressured to take on the whole state.


----------



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> NC is in such desperate need for contractors you should be able to just tell them straight up exactly what you did and why you did it.
> 
> We get asked to take on North Carolina at least once a month. I know another guy on this board who is being pressured to take on the whole state.



I guess my worry of not having enough work is false. Do you work in a state that gets snow fall? I'm going to pm you with a few questions hopefully you can help me with.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

cfp said:


> I guess my worry of not having enough work is false. Do you work in a state that gets snow fall? I'm going to pm you with a few questions hopefully you can help me with.


We do get a little snow fall nothing like some of these guys but that is not where my work comes from. That's also not where the NC work is coming from.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Simple as DBA & licenses.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

As the Old Man would say on PawnStars, "Back in the day..."
We would just let our reps know we were setting up in another state dba as... and if they had work to send it over and all was good, but I don't think that is your question. Just be up front and let them know the truth and have references ready to show them you already play the game.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Why are you starting a new business? Couldn't you could file as a foreign corporation in NC?


----------



## cfp (Jan 30, 2015)

JenkinsHB said:


> Why are you starting a new business? Couldn't you could file as a foreign corporation in NC?


I never thought about doing a foreign corp. My concern was, my business name has Florida it. Just don't think it would be right to have florida in your name and no longer live in or cover fl. Plus, gonna be a lot harder to get local business with an out of state name.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

cfp said:


> I never thought about doing a foreign corp. My concern was, my business name has Florida it. Just don't think it would be right to have florida in your name and no longer live in or cover fl. Plus, gonna be a lot harder to get local business with an out of state name.



I think you're just looking at filing a DBA or trademark in NC to take care of the name issue.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

You got mail


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> NC is in such desperate need for contractors you should be able to just tell them straight up exactly what you did and why you did it.
> 
> We get asked to take on North Carolina at least once a month. I know another guy on this board who is being pressured to take on the whole state.


Agreed. very good advise and very tastefully written i might add..:yes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> You got mail


I already pointed this fellow in a positive direction! I explained who the man with plan was.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I hear SEAS is hiring in the area :whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I already pointed this fellow in a positive direction! I explained who the man with plan was.


Fixed.:thumbsup:


----------

